# Punks



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well, last night I mentioned on a post by JROL that I was too much in the bag to think of all of the crazy stuff that Obama has done. I went to bed and fell asleep immediately. My son came home at 11:30 pm and woke me up to let me know he got home. I fell back asleep immediately and at 12:45 am: "POW!" For being tipsy, I immediately sat up in bed and said to my wife "what the f%^# was that?" I sat there a minute and listened and didn't hear anything. I grabbed my flashlight and quickly checked the kids rooms and they were all there. I walked around downstairs, with weapon in hand, nothing. All the doors locked, cars were in the garage. What the hell was it? It must have been one of the kids falling out of bed or something.

Fast forward to this morning. I pull out of the garage and back down the driveway, only to see six or so eggs that were thrown at the house, and now solid $#!t down the house, one broke against a window, another a screen and egg goo through it (luckily it didn't rip). What a pisser-offer. I spent two hours with a brush and a bucket of hot water and scrubbed the stuff off. What a PITA. I wish they instead would have tried a home invasion. 

I am on the wrong computer right now. Later tonight I will log onto my other one and upload them for everyone to get pissed off at. 

hansonb4


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup. Punks. Cowardly punks.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

It wasn't Inor - he was here for a change.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

It would have been a full dozen, but I forgot to check the eggs before I left the grocery store



jk.

Sorry you got vandalized. Dried eggs suck something fierce.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Kids will be kids.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> It wasn't Inor - he was here for a change.


Interestingly, that thought just crossed my mind. However, I remembered that on Friday when we were going to meet, I said "let's meet at the Lucky Monk off of I-90," not my home address.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You sure can not shoot them in the butt with rock salt like the local farmers did when I was growing up. That stopped a lot of silliness. One over the heads to get them running and the slowest one got rock salt through his jeans and into his butt. His dad whopped his butt with a belt when he found out why his son couldn't sit down.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Kids will be kids.


It sucks but it's true!! 
I did my fair share of raiding when I was a kid. It was mostly corn but I was with people that had eggs. lol 
My house was toilet papered one time and man is that a bitch! lol At least the egg you can hose off. Paper was flying in my trees forever. hehe


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Mish said:


> It sucks but it's true!!
> I did my fair share of raiding when I was a kid. It was mostly corn but I was with people that had eggs. lol
> My house was toilet papered one time and man is that a bitch! lol At least the egg you can hose off. Paper was flying in my trees forever. hehe


Hose off when it's 24 degrees out? The hoses are all stowed away to spring.

Bastard kids....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

hansonb4 said:


> Hose off when it's 24 degrees out? The hoses are all stowed away to spring.
> 
> Bastard kids....


Alright, I get your point!! hehe
It's a little warmer down here during the usual raiding season.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Remember when you were 14? And don't say "I would have never done anything like that when I was a kid", because we ALL did.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> remember when you were 14? And don't say "i would have never done anything like that when i was a kid", because we all did.


karma!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'll never forget when I realized, for the first time, that the world had changed from when we grew up...

Our daughters were in their very early teens, maybe 13 and 15? It was a Friday night in the early fall. I was working late and my home office is in the lower level of our split entry house, looking over our front yard. I looked out my office window and noticed a bunch of guys TPing the trees in our front yard. Since I had enjoyed MANY of these jaunts in my youth, I knew one of the boys had a crush on one of our daughters. But I had been looking forward to being on the other side of this dance for at least a decade.

As required by my experience, I stormed up to the front door, threw it open, and ran out onto the front yard yelling "What the **** are you douche bags doing?!?! Clean that shit out of my trees right ****ing now!!!" It was then I realized these idiots has stood absolutely still as a statue through my whole diatribe. I was at a loss. In my day, as soon as the front door opened a crack, we were gone! These morons stood there looking at me like I was a crazy person. Well okay, I was a crazy person, but that is how this whole interaction is supposed to go down! So I spent the next 5 minutes cussing them out and berating them for not running away.

I think one of the little cocksuckers is now my son-in-law, who I love like son. But oh well...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually, I never did anything like that. My father would have beaten my half to death and then turned me over to the home owner to finish the job.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Actually, I never did anything like that. My father would have beaten my half to death and then turned me over to the home owner to finish the job.


For my buddies and the right chick, I was willing to risk it. :lol:


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Any reason?


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Inor said:


> I'll never forget when I realized, for the first time, that the world had changed from when we grew up...


I remember in my early teens being in my room hanging out with a friend of mine who was staying over, when my step-dad, who apparently saw something out his window, stormed down the hall and out the front door, hooping and hollering at some hooligans outside. I really didn't think too much of it until I heard car tires screeching down the street a few minutes later and the front door slammed open. I went to the hallway to see what was going on when I saw the very busted up face of my tough, roughneck step-dad who had just been held down and beaten senseless by the fore-mentioned punk ass hooligans outside.

It was my generation that had done that, and his that got the wake up call of how things have changed.

It was a pretty sh!tty moment...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> I remember in my early teens being in my room hanging out with a friend of mine who was staying over, when my step-dad, who apparently saw something out his window, stormed down the hall and out the front door, hooping and hollering at some hooligans outside. I really didn't think too much of it until I heard car tires screeching down the street a few minutes later and the front door slammed open. I went to the hallway to see what was going on when I saw the very busted up face of my tough, roughneck step-dad who had just been held down and beaten senseless by the fore-mentioned punk ass hooligans outside.
> 
> It was my generation that had done that, and his that got the wake up call of how things have changed.
> 
> It was a pretty sh!tty moment...


Indeed...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Men... I will never understand them! You toilet paper the house of the girl you like?! Whatever happened to pulling her pony tail?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Men... I will never understand them! You toilet paper the house of the girl you like?! Whatever happened to pulling her pony tail?


I still do that.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Men... I will never understand them! You toilet paper the house of the girl you like?! Whatever happened to pulling her pony tail?


It's not a pony tail...its a handle bar for a rollercoaster.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

:-o Turtle!


Hehe


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Men... I will never understand them! You toilet paper the house of the girl you like?! Whatever happened to pulling her pony tail?


They had done away with inkwells by the time I came around. I am old, but not THAT old...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> It's not a pony tail...its a handle bar for a rollercoaster.


Haha
I have soooo much to say but I'm going to go take a cold shower instead.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Remember: Sticking a butterfly up your nose does not make you a camelia.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Remember: Sticking a butterfly up your nose does not make you a camelia.


It might be time for a new avatar.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Mish said:


> Haha
> I have soooo much to say but I'm going to go take a cold shower instead.


How many times do I have to tell you, Smokin is off limits to you! You just go on with your shower now. Good girl.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If your house was egged/rolled etc. It was most likely a friend or recent foe of one of your kids.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> How many times do I have to tell you, Smokin is off limits to you!
> View attachment 8041


LOL You keep telling yourself that young lady!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Waste of eggs to me,maybe they should have done an egg challenge and ate them raw and barfed.might of been more fun.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Ah the good ole days... at least it was only eggs. It could have been 10 large boxes of plastic forks stuck in the ground all over your front yard, followed up by a flaming bag of fresh poop on the front step. Not that I would know anything about that! Heh.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> I'll never forget when I realized, for the first time, that the world had changed from when we grew up...
> 
> Our daughters were in their very early teens, maybe 13 and 15? It was a Friday night in the early fall. I was working late and my home office is in the lower level of our split entry house, looking over our front yard. I looked out my office window and noticed a bunch of guys TPing the trees in our front yard. Since I had enjoyed MANY of these jaunts in my youth, I knew one of the boys had a crush on one of our daughters. But I had been looking forward to being on the other side of this dance for at least a decade.
> 
> ...


This is a clear sign of governmental influence....They have now expanded the deer in the head light to the boys in the front yard....ain't got sense to know you ain't gotta beat the man...just all the other boys between you and the man.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

After my son broke up with his girlfriend...he experienced multiple egg attacks on his car...and me too., as my truck was near his car and they had shitty aim.....to wit I claim an aggrieved status as a non-combatant...but none the less... it went on for months...them egging...him cleaning....he never complained...he just laughed about it and cleaned his car. I learned a thing from my 18 year old son those months...I'm proud of him.


I have to add that I planned multiple ambush attacks with IR sensors, cameras and even hinted at claymores...but he said...it's ok dad...I got this.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> After my son broke up with his girlfriend...he experienced multiple egg attacks on his car...and me too., as my truck was near his car and they had shitty aim.....to wit I claim an aggrieved status as a non-combatant...but none the less... it went on for months...them egging...him cleaning....he never complained...he just laughed about it and cleaned his car. I learned a thing from my 18 year old son those months...I'm proud of him.
> 
> I have to add that I planned multiple ambush attacks with IR sensors, cameras and even hinted at claymores...but he said...it's ok dad...I got this.


You and Old SF Chick should be proud of him. You obviously raised him right. But I still hate you for making me laugh so hard it hurts thinking about claymore-ing the crazy ex-girlfriend! :lol:


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

LOL! A real claymore may be a bit much...HOWEVER! They do make NON-LETHAL claymores called an MCCM. Just sayin'. I'd have to look at my son and make sure that he knew, if it happened again some kids are going to be in a lot of pain...so he'd be doing them a favor by beating their ass.

M5 Modular Crowd Control Munition (MCCM)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I like the Clamor idea. After all, she is an EX-girlfriend.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Inor said:


> They had done away with inkwells by the time I came around. I am old, but not THAT old...


Busted Inor...


----------

